# Storage



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the freezer is the only option unless you live somewhere with no beetles or moths.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

On top of a strong bee hive (or two) is the best possible place.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I would think that a cool basement is probably going to make it crystallize more quickly.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

aunt betty said:


> On top of a strong bee hive (or two) is the best possible place.


That's not storing, that's feeding!


----------

